# LostTown 2009 - far west / old west theme



## House_of_horror (Aug 20, 2007)

The Saloon of Damned is getting ready to welcome ToT! Exterior is almost finished, but I need to complete the interior of the garage.

watch pictures online at: 
http://picasaweb.google.com/yan.lev...?authkey=Gv1sRgCLf98---r4fJTA&feat=directlink


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I really like your theme. The skeleton at the piano is my favorite. Nice work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Original idea. Nice Job on the Saloon porch. I also like your hangman.


----------



## House_of_horror (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Joseygal and turtle2778 !

The rocking chair works with a wiper motor, so it swing by itself. The hangman is a pneumatic hangman. I have trouble with my timer to create a nice effect, so it will probably be activated manually (I have a push button)

I need to hook up PIR motion detector to a mp3 player so that piano music plays when you pass by.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks Great !
Wish I had the room for all the great props you have.
Love the wagon and teepee.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

ooooo i really like that! great job!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the theme. Looks great...lots of big props! The skellies look cool too! Excellent job!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like the skeleton playing the piano. Love the whole theme!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool display!!! Nice details, I like the piano guy also think the covered wagon is very nice.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow! Thats awesome. Love the saloon.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is too cool. Reminds me of a walk through that our local amusement park set up in the one section of their park.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That is a awesome display!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

the piano skellie and the hangman are awesome! i can't wait to see some video!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nicely done, everything works so well together.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well done. Looks like a great display.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Haven't seen a theme like that before, its awesome. I love the piano and the coved wagon. Where the heck do you store everything? Good job, very cool setup.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ok that is too cool!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I LOVE it! Hope it would be alright to borrow just a couple of those ideas for next Halloween. We are looking at turning a bit of our place into an Old West Themed Adventure, this being the West where we live, and all.


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

Truly a one of a kind here! The amount of time and work.. and the deatils.... just wow


----------

